# Reactive dog meets Calm Confident Dog



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yesterday we had an experience.







I think it was a Westie (yep I got a pic of the little twerp) was running loose with it's humans down by the river in the local park. The humans were older than me, therefore, old enough to know better and apparently even after all that happened they choose not to learn. 

I had already walked the Rayne and KC around the park. We stopped and watched part of a softball game. Walked back down to the far end, this place is HUGE. There was a wedding reception at the pavilion so I left the girls on the 33 foot leash as they swam and played. I had taken them one at a time because they can be rather exuberant and vocal when they play together. This all happened during KC's turn to swim. 

KC was in the water maybe 15 feet from me and I could tell by her reaction that SOMETHING was fast approaching us from behind. I turned to see this white unleashed dog CHARGING at me and of course KC. I heard its owners SCREAMING repeatedly for it to come back. KC had come just barely out of the water but was still 10 feet behind me. I repositioned myself so I could watch both dogs and gathered up some of the extra leash, jic. I told KC quietly to "leave it". I didn't care if she watched it which she did. KC's eyes were intense but her body relaxed as the intruder stopped about 10 yards from me and its owners were finally able to corral it. KC's leash was loose. To be honest she did still have enough leash that if she were so inclined she could have charged the white thing right back. But she didn't. 

I was thinking about being nice and letting them have the river. Then I figured KC was being SOOOOO good and the little thing was rude so we stayed. I practiced several recalls with KC and released her to go back to swimming each time she quickly came to me. She was still on the 33 footer and had full range of it since I could see no one around and she had already proven to me again that she has a very sound temperament. She was playfully trying to tie me up with the leash (gaiting circles around me). She was about 20-25 feet out in front of me when I heard the yapping again. I saw a white blur out of the corner of my eye and instinctively told KC to wait. KC stopped in her tracks as this white beast AGAIN charged right up to her. I was walking a bit quicker towards KC and shortening up the leash. This stupid white dog rushed RIGHT up to within 5 feet of KC. It's owners again were screaming repeatedly for their dog to come back and it just ignored them. KC stood there alert yet relaxed just staring right back at the little white twerp. KC's leash was completely relaxed and she was still about 10 feet from me. She easily could have lashed out at the rude little dog but she just stood there staring right back at it until it finally broke and headed back to the owners who were STILL calling it but not really doing much else to reclaim control over their dog. The owners were at least 40 feet away. I told KC _so ist brav_ which she knows she gets when she really REALLY rocks at something. As I repeated this to her a couple times she slowly started to wag her tail and she turned to start jogging back to me. Of course the little white twerp heard this and charged us for the THIRD time! The dog had started back to it's owners but wasn't there yet and they made no effort to control the intellectually challenged white twerp. KC stood there again alert but relaxed, almost a look if disbelief on her face. I think she was beginning to think this was a mutant mini sheep and deal with it accordingly. I again told KC to wait (she stopped) then I told her "leave it" and we headed back to the van. By this time I was close enough to intervene if the stupid thing decided to escalate the situation. I kept telling KC _so ist brav _ and she kept walking in front of me slowly wagging her tail each time I said it. By this time we are FINALLY to the van. The WT (white twerp) is now sitting in front of it's humans and they are giving it bites of their food! (Of course this infuriates me- the stupid thing is getting rewarded for being rude, pushy, obnoxious and annoying). I open the van door and Rayne "woofs" once from her crate. The stupid WT charged at us AGAIN! I just unhooked the leash and opened KC's crate and she hopped right in. The stupid humans are again screaming for their WT to come back.........

So yes, to put a positive spin on the situation it IS nice to every once in a while run into an intelligence challenged dog and their stupid owners because they keep proving over and over again that KC has nerves of steel and she has the doggie patience to deal with rude, pushy, obnoxious and annoying little creatures and their humans that do not seem to think their dogs are doing anything wrong. 

The white twerp:










And KC


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

WONDERFUL story!! YEAH, KC!! Yeah Rayne, too!! I feel sorry for the WT. The owners have spent no time safeguarding their dog by teaching it control and manners. Ugh, ugh, ugh!! KC did AWESOME... and so did YOU!!







Congrats on proof of great training and a super relationship, too.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

That dog is not a twerp. Nor is it stupid. It is just not trained, has no boundries and the owners don't care. A week of belonging to me or you and it would be a different dog. It seems like the only one that was shaken by the whole thing was you. I'm glad your dogs don't respond to dogs that are not socialized or trained. Nice photo of your dog.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DanoThat dog is not a twerp. Nor is it stupid. It is just not trained, has no boundries and the owners don't care. A week of belonging to me or you and it would be a different dog. It seems like the only one that was shaken by the whole thing was you. I'm glad your dogs don't respond to dogs that are not socialized or trained. Nice photo of your dog.


Well then allow me to clarify the dog _acted like _ it was a stupid twerp. I was hardly shaken by the situation. Annoyed but hardly shaken.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I sure wish Grimmi could come hang with KC and let her show him the calm, patient, well-trained, non-reactive ropes! I still say, way to go KC!! And again to you too.. what a great job you have done with her!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well I fear that KC might just blow Grimmi off. But only if there are toddlers around or bleachers.







She will DRAG me over to bleachers she she can climb to the top and play on the seats above my head. She actually huffed (yes, she can be a huffy girl at times) when a young child asked his mother if he could go ASK TO PET the dogs. His mother said no because she was too busy watching the game. KC huffed at her and tried to sneak over closer to tempt the boy to come and pet her.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG KC!!!! You are an ambassador for sure! 

And you said nothing to these mindless people??? You are better than me!


----------

